# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Photos par MP

## lealouboy

Bonjour,

Quand je veux envoyer une photo par MP, la fenêtre "parcourir" ne s'affiche pas. Je peux juste mette le lien URL mais il s'agit de photos sur mon ordi de boulot.

Je suis une quiche en informatique  ::  alors je m'y prends sans doute mal.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ou m'expliquer ?

----------


## sabine-ti

moi je prend un hebergeur a coté j'ai pareil que toi et je colle le lien c'est pas pratique du tout

----------


## Algo

Non il n'y a rien que vous compreniez mal, le système de fichiers joints (donc qui permet d'envoyer des images depuis son ordinateur) n'est pas implémenté dans les messages privés :/ Du coup ce n'est pas possible.
D'ailleurs parmi les clients de VBulletin (notre système de forum) ca râle beaucoup à ce sujet.
Un membre de la communauté est en train de travailler sur une modification pour ajouter cette fonctionnalité, mais elle n'est pas encore au point. 
On peut donc espérer que l'on aura bientôt (semaines/mois) cette fonctionnalité.

----------


## lealouboy

Merci de cette réponse Algo  :Smile: 

Je me suis plus ou moins débrouillée en me servant de mon post photos du forum  :Smile:  Et ça marche très bien  :Smile: 


C'est déjà extraordinaire tout ce qu'on peut faire sur Rescue alors moi, perso, je vais pas râler du tout  :Smile:  Au contraire, félicitations pour tout ce chemin accompli !!!!

J'ai posé la question juste parce que je ne saisis pas toujours le fonctionnement/la subtilité du truc  :: 

Bonne journée  ::

----------


## Algo

Ah oui effectivement si votre photo est déjà sur un message vous avez trouvé l'astuce, j'y avais pas pensé  :Big Grin: 

En gros en passant par les MP on est pas capable d'envoyer une photo sur RESCUE, mais effectivement si la photo est déjà sur RESCUE suffit de reprendre le lien.

Bonne journée

----------

